# Stuck #2



## SalmonBum (Feb 28, 2001)

This, by far, is the best stuck of the season so far. Buddy tried to climb a mellow hill, but ended up being a vertical wall covered in fresh POW. Sled tried to climb it, but flipped over and landed on buddy. He was pinned, upside down for 15 minutes until we found him. After we got him freed and rolled the sled downhill, he had about a 3 ft section to cross to other side of drainage. He missed it and sled lawn-darted into the other side. rear of his tunnel was 6" from falling in a 6 ft water hole. Didn't get pics of that since we really had to be careful and get the sled out

If you look close, you can see his orange jacket under the sled.


----------



## Greenbush future (Sep 8, 2005)

Bill,
you guys take sledding to a level I enjoy watching, but don't have the balls to do on a regular basis. Mountain sledding sounds like fun, but dangerous things really do happen. That guy could have died on the mountain based on what you shared eh?


----------



## SalmonBum (Feb 28, 2001)

Greenbush future said:


> Bill,
> you guys take sledding to a level I enjoy watching, but don't have the balls to do on a regular basis. Mountain sledding sounds like fun, but dangerous things really do happen. That guy could have died on the mountain based on what you shared eh?


Yea, Its a bit different that trail riding LOL. I'm the guy in the black, and that backpack I'm wearing is an avalanche air bag. If I get caught in a slide, I pull a cord and a big airbag comes out, which helps keep you on top of the snow. We all carry avalanche beacons, probes, shovels, Survival gear, two way GPS radios, etc... You really gotta know what you are doing. The reason he got stuck is because of another guy that didn't pay attention and dropped into the drainage (pic below). He was only in there to help him out and that was the outcome on his ride to get out.



If you look real close, there is a Ski Doo in that evergreen. We cut the tree down and put it in front of sled so he had traction to get out.



Here is my sled at rest in the fresh POW:


----------



## grapeape (Oct 3, 2001)

Wish you had a lawn dart pic, those are my favorite. Helmet communicators are worth their weight in gold when the group is playing. Things like setting off a slide and hearing your friends tell you to pin it in your helmet may save you from pulling the handle. There is a downside, when you jump a beaver house and a log hits the rear skid perfectly and you run yourself over, you can hear everyone laugh.


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

That's insane riding there. Looks like fun but man getting stuck in that stuff.....
My back hurts just thinking about it


----------

